# Reuse Crosscut Sled



## splinterking (Oct 27, 2012)

This is just a general question because I can't decide and would like everyones input. I recently upgrade from a job site saw to a Ridgid contractor saw. I built a crosscut sled for the job site saw and loved using it. Of course the spacing of the miter slots is different contractor saw. So my question do I

1. Try to reuse the sled by removing the runners, placing the kerf cut over the blade and reattaching the runners in place. Maybe having to do a little re-squaring to the rear support.

2. Scrap it and make a new one.

3. So really cool thing I don't even know about.

Any opinions welcome. I'm kind of stumped.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know anything about the original sled (size, accuracy, condition, materials), so can't really say if it is worth "repurposing" it. My thoughts are, since you upgraded the saw and have used a sled, it is time to "upgrade" the sled and incorporate some features that are not on your original. Just my $0.02!!!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

i second DIYaholic


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I 3rd. Not enough info to make a determination.


----------



## splinterking (Oct 27, 2012)

Here some more info, that I should have included before. The sled is in really great shape and has been very reliable and accurate. I built it out of some left over 3/4" oak veneer ply from a big box store and is about 24" x 36". I basically use a variety of plans I kind of fused together, but it was mainly based off of Mark Spagnuolo's video.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Option #1.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Build a new one.

Add the current sled to the jobsite saw package when you sell or give it away, or use the parts to make a smaller sled and/or dado or taper sleds.

There's no reason a a good crosscut sled needs to take more than an hour or so to make, and different sizes, dado kerfs, taper and miter sleds… are all handy.

When I sold my last cabinet saw to get a SawStop, I gave all the sleds that fit the General to the new owner.


----------

